# Lighting in soffit



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Do you guys have any ideas for lights in the soffit other than cans?
> I really don't want to pull my vinyl down.
> 
> I saw a picture on 480's homepage of a home with lights on the gable also.
> What's up with that, Ken?


Here is another tacky but possible way to install the cans in vinyl. Cut the hole and then get some 3/8" plywood cut into 2" wide x as long as the distance between joist.
Now put the scraps of wood in the hole and lay the wood next to the edge of the hole. Fasten with a sheetrock screw very near the hole edge so the trim covers it. Do this around the can and then pop the can in.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just cut your holes near some wood and secure them thru the can with long screws. I have done it in the past with 4 inch cans(4 inch old work halo cans aren't that heavy and can be borderline held by the soffit anyway)use the old work tabs and a four inch screw thru the can into the wood.Sometimes also if you can get at it from the attic wrap a peice of ty wire around the can,pull it secure and staple the tie wire to the roof joist.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe rope lights:jester: maybe track lighting and build a valance around both sides. The Ive only put can lights and motion lights in soffits.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Do you guys have any ideas for lights in the soffit other than cans?
> I really don't want to pull my vinyl down.
> 
> I saw a picture on 480's homepage of a home with lights on the gable also.
> What's up with that, Ken?


This one?










Sorry, but thre's no vinyl there. It's wood. 4" remodel cans.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> maybe rope lights:jester: maybe track lighting and build a valance around both sides. The Ive only put can lights and motion lights in soffits.


Might need a heavy-duty dehumidifier for the track lights. 410.151(C)(2)


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Do you guys have any ideas for lights in the soffit other than cans?
> I really don't want to pull my vinyl down.
> 
> I saw a picture on 480's homepage of a home with lights on the gable also.
> What's up with that, Ken?


Do you guys charge more for putting soffit cans in ( new construction)
Ive been charging 100 bucks each. Im wondering if Im out to lunch.

yes i am


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ralph said:


> Do you guys charge more for putting soffit cans in ( new construction)
> Ive been charging 100 bucks each. Im wondering if Im out to lunch.
> 
> yes i am


More then what? 100 bucks !!!

I wouldn't put a 6 " can in an 8 foot ceiling for a 100 bucks.

A 4" can in a soffit,that I have to use an ext. ladder to wire AND again to trim would be a hell of alot more then that


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Not around here buddy . You charge that, and you will be .................. not working. People are working cheaper, and thats something that has to be thought about.


robnj772 said:


> More then what? 100 bucks !!!
> 
> I wouldn't put a 6 " can in an 8 foot ceiling for a 100 bucks.
> 
> A 4" can in a soffit,that I have to use an ext. ladder to wire AND again to trim would be a hell of alot more then that


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> More then what? 100 bucks !!!
> 
> I wouldn't put a 6 " can in an 8 foot ceiling for a 100 bucks.
> 
> A 4" can in a soffit,that I have to use an ext. ladder to wire AND again to trim would be a hell of alot more then that





ralph said:


> Not around here buddy . You charge that, and you will be .................. not working. People are working cheaper, and thats something that has to be thought about.


Yeah, how dare you charge enough to cover your costs and turn a profit!

You need to drop your price and charge what everyone else does so you can all go out of business together! :thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> Yeah, how dare you charge enough to cover your costs and turn a profit!
> 
> You need to drop your price and charge what everyone else does so you can all go out of business together! :thumbsup:


Yea,the guy around here that was charging 100 bucks a soffit light went bankrupt in October.

You can be the worlds best electrician and go out of business and you can be the worst electrician and be a millionaire.

Its all about knowing how and what to charge.STOP PRICING JOBS TO MAKE A LIVING AND START PRICING JOBS TO EARN A PROFIT!!!!!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ralph said:


> Not around here buddy . You charge that, and you will be .................. not working. People are working cheaper, and thats something that has to be thought about.


Do the math buddy

Juno 4 inch can=18.27
Trim =27.79
Bulb =3.00
Wire([email protected] ) = 2.40
mis(nuts,staples= .50

Material=51.96 (add your markup 30 %,which is really only 23 % and 7 % sales tax) 

51.96 * 1.3 = 65.55

your price was 100 -65.55 = 34.55

34.55 now take out your overhead,your profit,and ohh you want to pay yourself too??????????

Ok now can we say it all together now class 

B A N K R U P T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW I have all the work I can handle right now without hiring another guy,and I have never lowered my prices to get a job


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry buddy, I dont use 4" cans in a soffit if i dont have to. 6" cuts that price down.
I usually put these in when im roughing houses , and if the homeowner wants to add them. 80 % of the time I can reach off of a 12 ' ladder. Im already here with tools, stock, and time.
Things are slowing here, and some are working too cheap.I think 100 a can is ok. Its good your busy. Hire some help, and do more if youv'e got that much. I have. 



robnj772 said:


> Do the math buddy
> 
> Juno 4 inch can=18.27
> Trim =27.79
> ...


----------



## ryanh (Jan 28, 2009)

What type of can's for the gable ends? I can put 5" cans in my front soffits because 5.5" soffits, but cable end is only 2 x 4 construction, Can't do nothing with 3.5" i guess ?


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

I get between 80-125 a 6" can depending on how busy and who I am selling to, 165 lv 4" I can make money either way. You get what you pay for if you are lucky. Dont do cans just leave the xmas lights up.


----------

